# Dikhololo



## dghardy (Mar 12, 2018)

Is there anybody that still own weeks at Dikhololo?


----------



## silentg (Mar 13, 2018)

I used to but not anymore.


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 13, 2018)

dghardy said:


> Is there anybody that still own weeks at Dikhololo?


I do and I just ran into another Dik owner while vacationing in Florida.


----------



## dghardy (Mar 14, 2018)

Have you tried to pay your fees for this year.I normally pay the first of March for the next year. By the end of March they have my units  into RCI USA. With the new management company they want to put into iXchange.
I Was thinking about getting rid of my weeks after this year, but it maybe sooner.
I have two one bedroom condos. I have been getting 25 pts each for the last couple of years. Not bad for the price.

Doyle


----------



## jdetar (Mar 16, 2018)

I still have 4 1BR units, just paid my fees a week ago but they haven't been deposited into RCI yet, nor do they ever respond to Emails I am finding out. How has anyone else reached them? vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za seems to go to a blackhole


----------



## EJC (Mar 16, 2018)

jdetar said:


> I still have 4 1BR units, just paid my fees a week ago but they haven't been deposited into RCI yet, nor do they ever respond to Emails I am finding out. How has anyone else reached them? vmsres@vmsresorts.co.za seems to go to a blackhole



See my post under "Dikhololo payment of fees."  I mention which address to use.


----------



## Tutjet (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a 2 bedroom red floating week that gets about 23 points each year.  I'm thinking about selling it if anyone is interested.


----------

